# Orbea 2023 models???



## Maachine (7 mo ago)

Anyone know when Orbea normally release their new annual models? I am looking at the Rise M-Team but thought I would ask in case they may release soon and therefore I am better off waiting to pre-order.

Thanks


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

It would be nice if they put in the 540 battery.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

Maachine said:


> Anyone know when Orbea normally release their new annual models? I am looking at the Rise M-Team but thought I would ask in case they may release soon and therefore I am better off waiting to pre-order.
> 
> Thanks


A new Carbon Rise won’t be coming in the next 12 months. The M model hasn’t even been out for 2 years yet.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I was hoping for the Wild Ht to hit the shores here in the USA. Looks like they dropped it and added in a new hardtail.
They call it the Urrine. Really? Sounds like pee to me! 😁


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

There's a new Oiz due


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

they need to make a longer travel Rise. 160/170 travel


----------

